# Are Crepe Myrtle branches aquarium safe?



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Its a hard wood therefore has possible tank use. Keep in mind that the roots of this plant is has astringent action and the bark is a purgative. So long leach out time should be used and then the wood should be dried in shade, polished. Next drenched again for tank use. Have patience, you need 3 months before you have it tank ready.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks essabee! I am going to try it out. Luckily I have all spring and summer to get it ready. Three months, wow. That will require patience.


----------

